# Vendre un imac



## Kaons (5 Février 2003)

Bonjour,

Je possède un imac acheté en 2001 (G3, 450 Mhz DD 40 Go, mémoire 128 Mo) et je souhaite le revendre.

Pouvez-vous m'aiguiller, je recherche une fourchette de prix (existe t'il un argus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) et un endroit pour déposer une annonce (site web, magasin, autre)

Merci d'avance
Kaons


----------



## bonpat (5 Février 2003)

annonces


----------



## kertruc (8 Février 2003)

même chose ici...

je craque devant le nouvel iMac 17"

Mais je ne trouve pas de cote pour mon iMac G3 sur SVM ni ailleurs... quelqu'un a une idée ?

Voici la config :

iMac G3 Edition Speciale
700 Mhz / 60 Go / 512 Mo / Cdrw
encore sous garantie...

J'en suis super satisfait mais je craque vraiment fort sur le 17" (arghhhhh je suis trop con...)


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2003)

Vous pouvez écrire à :

Donner votre Mac à une AUG, nous saurons quoi en faire !
Les Gones du Mac
Lyon


----------

